# Dessert And Side



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

we will bring 2 large very delicious homemade pound cakes for dessert and cole slaw for a side


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yeah! (Psssst..... where are you going to bring them?)


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yeah! (Psssst..... where are you going to bring them?)

















tell me first.....is it sour cream pound cake, or chocolate or, oh just tell me......


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll make you deal......Bring em to California and I'll eat em.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing.









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When I looked up the attendees at The Pig Roast, it looks like WE get the pound cakes. He's on OUR list.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Humm, Seems to me that since Mike did not specifically state to which rally he was intending to provide to desserts, he has made a defacto verbal contract to all outstanding rallies to deliver said goodies. Any lawyers out there?









Regards, Glenn


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

sorry,but somehow i posted wrong,but the pound cakes will be ending up at the pig roast rally at Spring Gulch


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

girard482 said:


> sorry,but somehow i posted wrong,but the pound cakes will be ending up at the pig roast rally at Spring Gulch


Fine....Be that way


----------

